# Bringing home Big Rhom!



## tat2punk (May 12, 2005)

Picking him up this weekend, can't wait any longer. Everytime I see him at the LFS I want him more and more. Everytime someone walks by the tank he chases them, its awsome. Once I get him home and he is settled in, I will post up some video's of him.

Here are some pics for now, he is very dark, the camera flash makes him look not so black.


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Nice! I bet it will cost you your arm


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

nice Rhom man! very badass, how big is it??


----------



## Blacklotus (Aug 19, 2005)

Wow Thats a nice looking rhom. How big?


----------



## PiranhaHockey88 (Jan 9, 2006)

awesome lookin rhom, get him outta that tiny ass tank so he can heal his chimple







...cograts man


----------



## tat2punk (May 12, 2005)

He is 14-15 inches and he is going in a 180.

His chimple is getting alot better it used to be nasty when it first came in. This is one of ash's p's.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

so whats the asking price on a rhom of this size from an lfs?


----------



## tat2punk (May 12, 2005)

asking price was $800


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

so did you score a deal on it?


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Very nice rhom. Very dark man. How big?


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

aweswome rhom, really big


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

argh, thats a NICE looking rhom. how much did u end up paying?


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

It is a GREAT Rhom...in a tinny tank!!!!


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

180 gallons is tinny?


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

dangg, i cant wait untill mine gets that big


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

Nice fish Dj !! Can't wait to come see it.


----------



## tat2punk (May 12, 2005)

Dasmopar said:


> Nice fish Dj !! Can't wait to come see it.


Who are you and why do you have a picture of my fish in your avatar?


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

tat2punk said:


> Nice fish Dj !! Can't wait to come see it.


Who are you and why do you have a picture of my fish in your avatar?
[/quote]


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

PIRANHA KING said:


> Nice fish Dj !! Can't wait to come see it.


Who are you and why do you have a picture of my fish in your avatar?
[/quote]








[/quote]

hahah thats priceless


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

Dam congrats bro that rhoms a BEAST! =P


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

Damn that's a monster!


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

tat2punk said:


> Nice fish Dj !! Can't wait to come see it.


Who are you and why do you have a picture of my fish in your avatar?
[/quote]

I changed it for you , you big baby. Sgt. Slaughter just died alittle now I hope you know.


----------



## tat2punk (May 12, 2005)

Dasmopar said:


> Nice fish Dj !! Can't wait to come see it.


Who are you and why do you have a picture of my fish in your avatar?
[/quote]

I changed it for you , you big baby. Sgt. Slaughter just died alittle now I hope you know.
[/quote]

lol, sgt slaughter is an awsome fish, glad i got him from you. Can't wait to get the 90 set up for him, he will be happy in that tank right by my computer desk. Had to move him to a 50 breeder for now.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Ed griswold said:


> 180 gallons is tinny?


for a rhom that big 180 isnt wide enough and barely long enough.. if i ever have a rhom that big it would have a custom 450 gallon custom tank, 96in. L x 36in. W x 30in. T.. it would be huge but i wouldnt want anyhing less for a fish that large to live in a tank.. 8 feet is still kind of short for what i would want to provide but is better then 6 foot..

for a fish over a foot long it would take little to no effort to cover a 6 foot distance and a 180 is only 24 wide thats barely even 1.5 times the size of the fish and hardly enough room for it to turm around, once they get that big they dont turn round as fast as a 6 incher will..

currently i have a 72 bow setup for my 8-9 inch rhom and would much rather have it in my 125 but i dont have room to set it up right now..


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

nismo driver said:


> 180 gallons is tinny?


for a rhom that big 180 isnt wide enough and barely long enough.. if i ever have a rhom that big it would have a custom 450 gallon custom tank, 96in. L x 36in. W x 30in. T.. it would be huge but i wouldnt want anyhing less for a fish that large to live in a tank.. 8 feet is still kind of short for what i would want to provide but is better then 6 foot..

for a fish over a foot long it would take little to no effort to cover a 6 foot distance and a 180 is only 24 wide thats barely even 1.5 times the size of the fish and hardly enough room for it to turm around, once they get that big they dont turn round as fast as a 6 incher will..

currently i have a 72 bow setup for my 8-9 inch rhom and would much rather have it in my 125 but i dont have room to set it up right now..
[/quote]
actually i have to disagree. a 180 is more than enough.
wes


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

sweet luv the chimple


----------



## tat2punk (May 12, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> 180 gallons is tinny?


for a rhom that big 180 isnt wide enough and barely long enough.. if i ever have a rhom that big it would have a custom 450 gallon custom tank, 96in. L x 36in. W x 30in. T.. it would be huge but i wouldnt want anyhing less for a fish that large to live in a tank.. 8 feet is still kind of short for what i would want to provide but is better then 6 foot..

for a fish over a foot long it would take little to no effort to cover a 6 foot distance and a 180 is only 24 wide thats barely even 1.5 times the size of the fish and hardly enough room for it to turm around, once they get that big they dont turn round as fast as a 6 incher will..

currently i have a 72 bow setup for my 8-9 inch rhom and would much rather have it in my 125 but i dont have room to set it up right now..
[/quote]

I am actually thinking of putting him back in a 90.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

tat2punk said:


> 180 gallons is tinny?


for a rhom that big 180 isnt wide enough and barely long enough.. if i ever have a rhom that big it would have a custom 450 gallon custom tank, 96in. L x 36in. W x 30in. T.. it would be huge but i wouldnt want anyhing less for a fish that large to live in a tank.. 8 feet is still kind of short for what i would want to provide but is better then 6 foot..

for a fish over a foot long it would take little to no effort to cover a 6 foot distance and a 180 is only 24 wide thats barely even 1.5 times the size of the fish and hardly enough room for it to turm around, once they get that big they dont turn round as fast as a 6 incher will..

currently i have a 72 bow setup for my 8-9 inch rhom and would much rather have it in my 125 but i dont have room to set it up right now..
[/quote]

I am actually thinking of putting him back in a 90.
[/quote]

you can even see on the in tank video you have that there is barely even enough room for it to turn in that tank. you an do what ever you want but my honest opinion is that tank is way too small..

say your shoulders where 24 inch wide an you where in a room 36 inchs wide it would eb very clostorphobic..


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

15" fish 24" wide tank how is there barely enough room to turn around? am i missing something here?
wes


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

true that


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

PIRANHA KING said:


> 180 gallons is tinny?


for a rhom that big 180 isnt wide enough and barely long enough.. if i ever have a rhom that big it would have a custom 450 gallon custom tank, 96in. L x 36in. W x 30in. T.. it would be huge but i wouldnt want anyhing less for a fish that large to live in a tank.. 8 feet is still kind of short for what i would want to provide but is better then 6 foot..

for a fish over a foot long it would take little to no effort to cover a 6 foot distance and a 180 is only 24 wide thats barely even 1.5 times the size of the fish and hardly enough room for it to turm around, once they get that big they dont turn round as fast as a 6 incher will..

currently i have a 72 bow setup for my 8-9 inch rhom and would much rather have it in my 125 but i dont have room to set it up right now..
[/quote]
actually i have to disagree. a 180 is more than enough.
wes
[/quote]

agree, maybe 240 for life though for me

so how much was he?


----------



## tat2punk (May 12, 2005)

Well, have you guys ever checked out my rhom cam? It is only pointing at a third of the tank and he is in that spot 99% of the time.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

tat2punk said:


> Well, have you guys ever checked out my rhom cam? It is only pointing at a third of the tank and he is in that spot 99% of the time.


of course hes in that spot all the time he gave up on trying to move since the tanks too small

i had my redbellies in a 55 and they hardly ever moved, i put them in my 125 and they hardly ever stayed still..


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

nismo driver said:


> Well, have you guys ever checked out my rhom cam? It is only pointing at a third of the tank and he is in that spot 99% of the time.


of course hes in that spot all the time he gave up on trying to move since the tanks too small

i had my redbellies in a 55 and they hardly ever moved, i put them in my 125 and they hardly ever stayed still..
[/quote]
well my 11" vinny was in a 75, didn't move so he was put in a 29g and wouldnt stop swimming. a 180 is more than enough room. you dont even have fish that big so really you wouldnt even know. 
wes


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

tat2punk said:


> Nice fish Dj !! Can't wait to come see it.


Who are you and why do you have a picture of my fish in your avatar?
[/quote]

I changed it for you , you big baby. Sgt. Slaughter just died alittle now I hope you know.
[/quote]

lol, sgt slaughter is an awsome fish, glad i got him from you. Can't wait to get the 90 set up for him, he will be happy in that tank right by my computer desk. Had to move him to a 50 breeder for now.
[/quote]

I thought you where not going to move him anymore? Now you have moved him twice since you said that plus you are saying you are going to move him again? poor fish.


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> 180 gallons is tinny?


for a rhom that big 180 isnt wide enough and barely long enough.. if i ever have a rhom that big it would have a custom 450 gallon custom tank, 96in. L x 36in. W x 30in. T.. it would be huge but i wouldnt want anyhing less for a fish that large to live in a tank.. 8 feet is still kind of short for what i would want to provide but is better then 6 foot..

for a fish over a foot long it would take little to no effort to cover a 6 foot distance and a 180 is only 24 wide thats barely even 1.5 times the size of the fish and hardly enough room for it to turm around, once they get that big they dont turn round as fast as a 6 incher will..

currently i have a 72 bow setup for my 8-9 inch rhom and would much rather have it in my 125 but i dont have room to set it up right now..
[/quote]

Do you work for P.E.T.A. ? You are one sentance from saying it is cruel to even keep FISH in a tank. That fish is happy he doesn't have any predators trying to eat him now. he is the KING of his 90 gal, 100 gal, or 180 tank and is prolly really happy. matter of fact I think i heard the fish say " man this is great! Nothing is trying to eat me. I don't have to bother chasing my food. I don't have to worry about dieing from some parasite. This is the life!!!"


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

PIRANHA KING said:


> Well, have you guys ever checked out my rhom cam? It is only pointing at a third of the tank and he is in that spot 99% of the time.


of course hes in that spot all the time he gave up on trying to move since the tanks too small

i had my redbellies in a 55 and they hardly ever moved, i put them in my 125 and they hardly ever stayed still..
[/quote]
well my 11" vinny was in a 75, didn't move so he was put in a 29g and wouldnt stop swimming. a 180 is more than enough room. you dont even have fish that big so really you wouldnt even know. 
wes
[/quote]

Did you really put that vinny in a 29? I know Knifeman did, but jeez.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Dasmopar said:


> 180 gallons is tinny?


for a rhom that big 180 isnt wide enough and barely long enough.. if i ever have a rhom that big it would have a custom 450 gallon custom tank, 96in. L x 36in. W x 30in. T.. it would be huge but i wouldnt want anyhing less for a fish that large to live in a tank.. 8 feet is still kind of short for what i would want to provide but is better then 6 foot..

for a fish over a foot long it would take little to no effort to cover a 6 foot distance and a 180 is only 24 wide thats barely even 1.5 times the size of the fish and hardly enough room for it to turm around, once they get that big they dont turn round as fast as a 6 incher will..

currently i have a 72 bow setup for my 8-9 inch rhom and would much rather have it in my 125 but i dont have room to set it up right now..
[/quote]

Do you work for P.E.T.A. ? You are one sentance from saying it is cruel to even keep FISH in a tank. That fish is happy he doesn't have any predators trying to eat him now. he is the KING of his 90 gal, 100 gal, or 180 tank and is prolly really happy. matter of fact I think i heard the fish say " man this is great! Nothing is trying to eat me. I don't have to bother chasing my food. I don't have to worry about dieing from some parasite. This is the life!!!"
[/quote]

honestly i dont give a sh*t what you do with your fish, you could put in in the upper tank on your toilet for all i care.. me personally i would have that fish in a bigger tank but thats how i do it so if you see my 8 - 9 inch rhom in my 72 or 90 or 125 planted and looking good dont be surprised when i talk shiot about your nice big expensive fish in a bare tank that too small looking like a pickled punk..

the end


----------



## tat2punk (May 12, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> 180 gallons is tinny?


for a rhom that big 180 isnt wide enough and barely long enough.. if i ever have a rhom that big it would have a custom 450 gallon custom tank, 96in. L x 36in. W x 30in. T.. it would be huge but i wouldnt want anyhing less for a fish that large to live in a tank.. 8 feet is still kind of short for what i would want to provide but is better then 6 foot..

for a fish over a foot long it would take little to no effort to cover a 6 foot distance and a 180 is only 24 wide thats barely even 1.5 times the size of the fish and hardly enough room for it to turm around, once they get that big they dont turn round as fast as a 6 incher will..

currently i have a 72 bow setup for my 8-9 inch rhom and would much rather have it in my 125 but i dont have room to set it up right now..
[/quote]

Do you work for P.E.T.A. ? You are one sentance from saying it is cruel to even keep FISH in a tank. That fish is happy he doesn't have any predators trying to eat him now. he is the KING of his 90 gal, 100 gal, or 180 tank and is prolly really happy. matter of fact I think i heard the fish say " man this is great! Nothing is trying to eat me. I don't have to bother chasing my food. I don't have to worry about dieing from some parasite. This is the life!!!"
[/quote]

honestly i dont give a sh*t what you do with your fish, you could put in in the upper tank on your toilet for all i care.. me personally i would have that fish in a bigger tank but thats how i do it so if you see my 8 - 9 inch rhom in my 72 or 90 or 125 planted and looking good dont be surprised when i talk shiot about your nice big expensive fish in a bare tank that too small looking like a pickled punk..

the end
[/quote]

No its not the end, you are talking sh*t when you are doing the exact same thing. I have twice the tank you have and 1.5 times the fish you have.

Btw, thats not his permanent tank, his permanent tank is planted and looks nice. I just need to get it completely cycled first. I could add that I am going to get a 600G aquarium in the neer future and sound like you, but I am not going to do that







. You are keeping your guy in a tank that is to small by your standards yet, you want to come in here and bash on me while my fish is in a big aquarium.

Why don't you save the sh*t talking until you have your tank setup and going. Everybody is always getting a bigger tank and doing this and that. DO IT, STOP TALKING ABOUT IT.

The End


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

Hahaha.....EXACTLY! I cant beleive this guy has this many posts and he sounds like he started keeping fish yesterday and all of the sudden knows everything. Seriously tho....how can you bash on someone for putting a 15 inch rhom in a 180 gallon when you have a 9 inch rhom in a 72 gallon bowfront?? Hahahaha....is that tank even 4 feet long??









> f i ever have a rhom that big it would have a custom 450 gallon custom tank, 96in. L x 36in. W x 30in. T


Whatever man....you dont even have room to set up a 125 that you already have (if you actually have it) so why dont you save yur dumb ass comments and let this guy be happy about the rhom he is spending alot of money on and providing a decent sized tank for. I think its deffinitly enough room and is probly alot better then what alot of people have their 14 or 15 inch rhoms in. Congrats


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Cich Ambishionz said:


> No its not the end, you are talking sh*t when you are doing the exact same thing. I have twice the tank you have and 1.5 times the fish you have.


volume wise yes you have a bigger tank obviously but your tank is only 6 inch wider then my bow but your fish is 6-7 inchs longer and the bigger they get the more space they need to turn..



> *Btw, thats not his permanent tank, his permanent tank is planted and looks nice. I just need to get it completely cycled first.* I could add that I am going to get a 600G aquarium in the neer future and sound like you, but I am not going to do that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what kind of stupid douch plants atank before its cycled? good one..

GFY-- the end


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

> your bashing me and you dont even know how long a 72 bow front is?


 Dont really care how long it is.....but since you think yur cool because you do then why dont you tell me how long your MONSTER bow front is


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Cich Ambishionz said:


> > your bashing me and you dont even know how long a 72 bow front is?
> 
> 
> Dont really care how long it is.....*but since you think yur cool because you do* then why dont you tell me how long your MONSTER bow front is :laugh:


how does know the length of a tank that i look at every day make me "think im cool" i should know how big the damn thing is i own it, nothing to do with being cool.. your the douch who thinks hes cool cause he spends alot of money to have a huge rhom but the damn thing can barely turn around in its tank.. thats cool can you be my hero?

why dont you look it up and learn a few more things if you want to be an expert or atleast have an attitude that your more knowledgeable than me..


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

So was I wrong when I said it was 4 feet long









So you make it seem like I am such a dumbass because I dont know how long a 72 gallon bow front is when I was correct in the first place. Do you know how long your OWN tank is?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Cich Ambishionz said:


> So was I wrong when I said it was 4 feet long


yes because actually you never even siad it was four feet you said:



> is that tank even 4 feet long??


that is a question not a statement..

and BTW i saw tat2punks web cam, its a awesome fish, too bad it has to rub its chin or tail on the tank every time it tries to turn around, maybe it wouldnt have a raw chimple if it was in a wider tank


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

Haha the fish is 15 inches and the tank is 24 inches wide man....get over it.....you are a dreamer and you are jealous


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Cich Ambishionz said:


> Haha the fish is 15 inches and the tank is 24 inches wide man....get over it.....you are a dreamer and you are jealous
























LOL


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

Ha ha...sup cliff...have you been reading?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

far from jealous..

oh i read your comment in another thread, this one



> I can smack the hell out of the glass right in front of his face and he wont even flinch


you really are a jackass, talk all teh sh*t you want.. i no longer feel the need to even acknowldge stupid peoples comments..

your like one of those idiots who beat the sh*t out of there pitbull to "make them tough"..


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey fellas, Keep the little personal comments out of it, dumb ass, douche bag....etc.. not really the best way to debate tank sizes....

I mean the rhom picture thread has already been derailed anyway......


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

You really are funny man......you ended up lookin real dumb so you went and looked at my previous posts on other threads









If you really read that whole thread I was explaining how agressive my Red Devil is. It was actually a "for instance". You act like thats what I do everyday is sit and try to make him more mean by smacking the glass. Why would I do that if he doesnt even flinch? Hahahahahaha yeah I treat my fish like pitbulls.....hey that was a good one buddy keep em commin. Try to find more durt on me so that you will look like less of an ass. Sorry mods....I havent been calling anybody names till this guy started crying and I guess he had to resort to name calling......still in school little nismo? Hahahaha


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Cich Ambishionz said:


> You really are funny man......you ended up lookin real dumb so you went and looked at my previous posts on other threads
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah thats what i did i searched your posts to find something stupid you said, actually i was read another thread and found your post so in reality i wouldnt have to search far to find you posting more retarted things..

you do realise you jumped into this and attempted to make a crack at me in somethign you had no business in getting your self involoved.. dont act like i went after you, i replied to your rude comments against me.. stop derailing the thread.. grow up..

yeah im still in school.. look at my profile buddy, and respect yoru elders..


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

> yeah thats what i did i searched your posts to find something stupid you said, actually i was read another thread and found your post so in reality i wouldnt have to search far to find you posting more retarted things..


Haha...ok nismo....it just so hapenned that way right











> you do realise you jumped into this and attempted to make a crack at me in somethign you had no business in getting your self involoved.. dont act like i went after you, i replied to your rude comments against me.. stop derailing the thread.. grow up..


Uhhhh.....you origionally derailed it with your hipocritical comments.....thank you











> and respect yoru elders..


I dont have respect for ignorance

Owned once....owned twice.....and again.....damn it feels good too.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

> Uhhhh.....you origionally derailed it with your hipocritical comments.....thank you


suggesting the tank is kind of small is not derailing its construtvie critizism, personal attacks like your post is derailing
allow me to remind you how this got nasty



Cich Ambishionz said:


> Hahaha.....EXACTLY!* I cant beleive this guy has this many posts and he sounds like he started keeping fish yesterday and all of the sudden knows everything.* Seriously tho....how can you bash on someone for putting a 15 inch rhom in a 180 gallon when you have a 9 inch rhom in a 72 gallon bowfront?? Hahahaha....is that tank even 4 feet long??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


watch you lip youngin..


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

Yeah well implying that the tank is "kinf of" small and actin like the fish will barely be able to turn around when hes got 9 inches before he cant is actually derailing a thread when all he wanted to do is brag about his new fish and be happy. What was the thread name? Bringing home Big Rhom! Not "is my tank too small" so stfu now Osama

Oh yeah ...... OWNED again.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Cich Ambishionz said:


> Yeah well implying that the tank is "kinf of" small and actin like the fish will barely be able to turn around when hes got 9 inches before he cant is actually derailing a thread when all he wanted to do is brag about his new fish and be happy. What was the thread name? Bringing home Big Rhom! Not "is my tank too small" so stfu now Osama
> 
> Oh yeah ...... OWNED again.


theres no rule that you cant make a consrtuctive comment on someones bragging thread..

yeah you really owned me.. .. suck it newbie


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Thread derailed enough, if Tat wants to start a new thread thats cool.

If you guys want to argue over who said what, when, just do it in pm


----------

